# Apple TV 3rd generation et Wifi



## jo1216 (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais savoir si l'apple Tv pourrait faire office de routeur Wifi ou si je dois toujours avoir un routeur en plus pour connecter mes périphériques tel que macbook etc ? 

Car je cherche dans les forums mais je ne trouve pas de réponse à ma question ;-)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Lauange (19 Octobre 2012)

Bjr,

Non, pas a ma connaissance ou c'est une fonction que je ne connais pas.


----------

